# Sub Eq



## devicente (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm in the market for a Sub EQ, What should i look for?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The BEHRINGER FBQ2496 seems to be the unit of choice right now.


----------

